# 2nd ground breaker finished



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

This is the second in a series of 3 that Im making. The process is similar as the 1st. PVC for spine and shoulders. Ribs are coat hangers covered with tinfoil then covered with mache strips. Drylock and spar to waterproof, finally Stiltbeast's plastic corpsing method.
thanks for looking
DZ


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The coloring and stringy corpsing look really good.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks great DZ! I like the one eyeball look, he looks crispy...or rottie...you know what I mean!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I melted the original eyeball during the corpsing. It bulged out and was a weird egg shape and totally discolored. I replaced it the only issue was lost the sunken in look the first had.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Another lovely gruesome creature! Nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good work, nice job on the ribs. I am always looking for ways to make them. Eye balls or no eyeballs , that is always a tough question. If it were me, I would go with a smaller orb. Allen's corpse method is easy an looks great. Looking forward to seeing number 3. Good job on the photos too.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job, i like the ribs and the one eye. He looks like he's been dead for ages.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

another great one!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool ground breaker! I like the one eye and missing jaw.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, looks like you got this skill down pretty darn good. Your graveyard is going to look great this season.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Another great job! Well done.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Another excellent ground breaker!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I really like it! The foil idea is excellent. I've been contemplating making a ground breaker using coat hangers for the ribs and was wondering how to give them more substance. Thanks!

I too like the one eyed look. Great corpsing!


----------

